# Where can I get burberry pattern fabric?



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*i'm a girl and ...*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif burberry .. so does anyone know where I can get legit fabric or a replica of the burberry pattern so I can do the interior of my jetta with it?


----------



## eUroFlAsH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (vwgirlie28)*

joan fabric or any fabric store http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (eUroFlAsH)*

ive been searching forever on here for some stuff like Capita has in his car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I have a friend that wanted to do his headliner in burberry...then he saw the price.


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sterkrazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterkrazzy* »_I have a friend that wanted to do his headliner in burberry...then he saw the price.

Where'd he find the fabric to do it? And how much?


----------



## eUroFlAsH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sterkrazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterkrazzy* »_I have a friend that wanted to do his headliner in burberry...then he saw the price.

how much is it btw? u never know she could be a baller..lol


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eUroFlAsH)*

i know some places where you can get some rep ****!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (vwgirlie28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgirlie28* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif burberry .. so does anyone know where I can get legit fabric or a replica of the burberry pattern so I can do the interior of my jetta with it?

forget this......... so much money and you can never find it......... i just went out today and picked up some nice red suede to do my headliner and ABC pillars in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

i found it


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (platinumgrey_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumgrey_1.8T* »_
forget this......... so much money and you can never find it......... i just went out today and picked up some nice red suede to do my headliner and ABC pillars in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm baller and I want to know how much it is. Do you know?


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_i found it

Where?


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (eUroFlAsH)*

i found burberry rep fabric and vinyl...


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Real burberry is like $40 a yard, not sure where he saw it.


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_i found burberry rep fabric and vinyl...

Okay, but where did you find it?


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (ClubDownforce)*

http://www.urbansell.com/produ...i=210
http://icedoutlook.vstore.ca/i...b5560
i have still yet to find the burberry fabric with the black red gray and white... but hope this helps you all!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sterkrazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterkrazzy* »_Real burberry is like $40 a yard, not sure where he saw it.

no one can get real burberry unless you cut your own shirts up its not available to the public and if it is then it is a replica


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumgrey_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumgrey_1.8T* »_
no one can get real burberry unless you cut your own shirts up its not available to the public and if it is then it is a replica

Oh, I'm not a fabric expert, just assumed if it was $40 a yard it was the real thing. I don't understand the whole burberry craze, so I don't see why it's so expensive.


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sterkrazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sterkrazzy* »_
Oh, I'm not a fabric expert, just assumed if it was $40 a yard it was the real thing. I don't understand the whole burberry craze, so I don't see why it's so expensive.

neither im i man, this is what i've been told, and what i have read........ this is why i went with suede instead


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*

yeah it did that to me the second time i tried to go to it the second site is better!!!!


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mcmahonbj)*

http://icedoutlook.vstore.ca/i...b5560

try it again i just tried and it worked for me


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_http://icedoutlook.vstore.ca/i...b5560

try it again i just tried and it worked for me

hm yeah it did, I just wish they had the classic burberry print ..


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*

whats it look like?


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mcmahonbj)*

the tan plaid print?


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_whats it look like?

it's the tan one, something like this ... http://www.burberryusaonline.c...amily


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (ClubDownforce)*

http://icedoutlook.vstore.ca/p...b5560
isnt that it?


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_http://icedoutlook.vstore.ca/p...b5560
isnt that it?

yeah i guess, i just wanted the big check pattern not the small.. but i guess i cant be too picky at this point.


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (vwgirlie28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgirlie28* »_
yeah i guess, i just wanted the big check pattern not the small.. but i guess i cant be too picky at this point.

that's what happens when you buy replica print


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*

http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html
i think the fab on that site looks exactly like what you showed me..


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mcmahonbj)*

looks questionable. i dont like the way it looks. i have seen way better jobs. looks like it is saggin!
the eurotuner one.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*

haha i know the thread you got that from there is some crazy **** in there!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2983920


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ClubDownforce)*

im waiting for the black plaid!!! haha im prolly just going to go to a fabric store and take a look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif how many yards did it take?


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*

That is the tan replica burberry pattern. It is just the picture.


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the more lines in your pattern the harder it will be to get it straight and not look like ish in the curves and corners.


_Modified by Arsin at 11:04 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## Flem (Apr 26, 2008)

what would be tight would be a black suede / leather interior with the burberry logo stitched in the burberry fabric


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

anybody found any other sources for burberry fabric?


----------



## maddub43 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (slayerrule)*

im'd you


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

still havent found anything huh


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (factor11616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *factor11616* »_still havent found anything huh

nope


----------



## widebodygliguy (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*

Real Burberry = You Cannot get. Only knockoffs. Closest thing is actually a Scotish Tartan called Thompson Camel. Of course Thompson Camel has to be ordered from Scotland, it's like 60 bucks a cubic yard.


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (widebodygliguy)*

can you even order things from scotland like online? lmao
the shipping prob costs a ton of $


_Modified by vwgirlie28 at 5:36 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## mr.dubber.x (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and ... (vwgirlie28)*

check fabric land on dundas. its on the north side, right by audio to go. do not remember address but its between 427 and dixie.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: i'm a girl and IM A NOOOOB*


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm a girl and IM A NOOOOB (factor11616)*

thank you dave for this, i just saw it. 
a$$


----------



## widebodygliguy (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgirlie28* »_can you even order things from scotland like online? lmao
the shipping prob costs a ton of $

_Modified by vwgirlie28 at 5:36 AM 11-11-2008_

Uhhh, yeah why wouldn't you be able to order it? They site is set up for international orders. Free shipping and tax free for U.S. orders


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (widebodygliguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *widebodygliguy* »_
Uhhh, yeah why wouldn't you be able to order it? They site is set up for international orders. Free shipping and tax free for U.S. orders

really? hm idk ill have to check it out ...


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Dont have it anymore


_Modified by InfamousHB at 9:55 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (InfamousHB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousHB* »_








I can get this to you for $9 a yard + shipping.

reallllllly? hmm.


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgirlie28)*

DO IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

im thinkinggg about it


----------



## LaTEnTConcepT (Jun 9, 2005)

Found something... can i use this idk what the 1/8 2/8 stuff is ? http://www.fashionfabricsclub....XX181 
1/8 = 1 square yard or do I order 1 quantity for 1 yard and 2 quantity ex for 2 yards?


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (LaTEnTConcepT)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4095689


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (LaTEnTConcepT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaTEnTConcepT* »_Found something... can i use this idk what the 1/8 2/8 stuff is ? http://www.fashionfabricsclub....XX181 
1/8 = 1 square yard or do I order 1 quantity for 1 yard and 2 quantity ex for 2 yards? 

That's the increment.
There's a textarea right next to it where you can type how many yards, so if you put 2 in the box, then 1/2 in the drop down menu, you'd be getting 2.5 yards.
It confused me at first too.


----------



## LaTEnTConcepT (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (InfamousHB)*

thank you for clearing that up.. whats a good amount to do a head liner job?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (LaTEnTConcepT)*

If I were you, I would order more than you need. Its a "just in case" for either having to redo something or if you decide to wrap something else later. It sucks when you want to match or repair a piece and the material doesnt match. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (vdubb3dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb3dan* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4095689

btw, don't be a sucker and buy this crap. it's not burberry, doesn't look like burberry, isn't the same colorway as burberry and is probably one of the worst knock-offs i've seen in a long time.
please note here that the burberry supernova print or as its commonly called "plaid" has NINE intersections








this so called "burberry" being sold on the vortex seen here only has FOUR intersections. don't be fooled, it's not even close to burberry.


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

yeah i know. trust me, i know what burberry looks like. i own enough of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (vwgirlie28)*

http://www.urbansell.com/produ...i=210 this isn't burberry?


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (h2oveedub96)*

wow this is still goin.... you haven't found the print yet?
mike


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (h2oveedub96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2oveedub96* »_http://www.urbansell.com/produ...i=210 this isn't burberry?

No, but it's close. I have 4 yards of it.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i got you burberry for christmas...whatd you get me


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (GENERAL-LEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GENERAL-LEE* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i got you burberry for christmas...whatd you get me

dave who are you talking to?


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (h2oveedub96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2oveedub96* »_http://www.urbansell.com/produ...i=210 this isn't burberry?

if you wanna call it that, you can't buy the fabric. you can only buy knock off's of it. they just don't sell legit burberry by the yard.


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (slayerrule)*

Look around in the Mk4 cars for sale forum...I saw a guy selling his car and has his interior done in that....he might be able to hook you up if you find him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Hid_Mann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hid_Mann* »_Look around in the Mk4 cars for sale forum...I saw a guy selling his car and has his interior done in that....he might be able to hook you up if you find him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Alright thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2009)

i remember seeing a UK ebay company selling exact replica burberry print. don't recall the seller name, but it was indistinguishable with genuine print.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Try this place, if you havent already.
http://www.ball2ufall.com/contact_us.html
They used to carry it. When people started getting sued over it, alot of places dropped the faux designer stuff.


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (slayerrule)*

thares some dude that has a bunch of left over hear in colorado look in the audi forum in thats part of vortex and look in the fs stuff i think he still has it all like 10 yards left http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

can u still get this for 9$ a yard?? im interested!


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Jetta20VT)*

yeah its hard to find that fabric... i got mine at joanns... but its a blue novacheck- nothing special. but i like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgirlie28 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i remember seeing a UK ebay company selling exact replica burberry print. don't recall the seller name, but it was indistinguishable with genuine print. 

hm ill have to try and find it. thanks.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how is this still going


----------



## Audi_Chick (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (vwgirlie28)*


_Quote »_yeah i guess, i just wanted the big check pattern not the small.. but i guess i cant be too picky at this point.

It's just the picture. I think.
edit: Also, has anyone purchased products from icedoutlook.com? 
If so, were you satisfied with the purchase?

_Modified by Audi_Chick at 11:47 AM 7-1-2009_


_Modified by Audi_Chick at 11:47 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Audi_Chick (Mar 26, 2008)

Found something on the lines of it. They call it a different name though, I guess for legal reasons. Anyway, they have two colors. Camel and Merlot. The Camel is currently out of order but, I called them and they said they should have it within the next week or so.
http://www.jandofabrics.com/pr...00004


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Audi_Chick)*

http://www.esewingfabric.com/T....html


----------

